

Pirate Bay Founder being held in Solitary Confinement - mkelley
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-held-in-solitary-confinement-write-him-a-letter-today-121020/

======
mkelley
From the article - "The reason why Gottfrid is being kept in custody is that
he 'might destroy evidence and disturb the investigation'."

